

Cleaner Google Maps - nathancahill
https://github.com/nathancahill/CleanMaps

======
apike
This, naturally, violates the Google Maps API Terms of Service:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/terms](https://developers.google.com/maps/terms).

Probably not a big concern for a personal portfolio site, but for most
applications this is a bad idea.

~~~
sheetjs
10.1.1 (f) (x):

> you agree not to:

> (x) delete, obscure, or in any manner alter any brand features, logos,
> warnings, notices (including but not limited to any copyright or other
> proprietary rights notices), or links that appear in the Service or the
> Content;

------
magicalist
This appears to be the newer "embed" version of Google maps, which is the
source of your UI clutter.

Just use the API and you get no "view on google maps" and you can turn off the
zoom and satellite control with disableDefaultUI: true. You still have the
copyright line, but it's not really that intrusive.

------
arihant
A better way to achieve this would be - Detect the map params which should be
trivial because embedded maps have them as get parameters. Now use the JS
library to replace the embed with the map you get via the library. You can
disable all the clutter as well as interactive features while doing so. And
you won't break any TOS.

If you must go down the road you're on, might I suggest shipping this as an
extension rather than a library. Very few developers would break TOS by using
this but a lot of users might still love it!

------
aceperry
Nice. Would also be nice if it was extended to handle other clutter from
different websites.

